# Ligação por cabo



## jvsg (30 Abr 2010 às 17:52)

Olá, estou a fazer uma instalação de uma estação LaCrosse WS 2350 e os instumentos vão ficar a 25 metros de distância e tem que ser ligado por cabo. É necessário alimentação de pilhas mesmo com cabo?

Obrigado.

JGonçalves


----------



## jvsg (3 Mai 2010 às 13:27)

Olá, como ninguém me respondeu tive que procurar o manual e le-lo. Descobri que mesmo por cabo é necessário pilhas e que até consome mais energia. Agora tenho um problema é que quando ligo o cabo não consigo fazer com que leia os dados, tenho que desligar a consola e pressionar mais de 2 segundo no botão e uma vez dá outras não. Será normal? Ah, também pode ser das pilhas vou verificar melhor.

Cumps,
JGonçalves


----------

